# Kyosho STR Truggy



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN ST-R for sale. The body is FREAKIN SWEET and looks to have maybe one run on it. Tires have plenty of tread and are glued well. Has a KO pushbutton on/off switch which is really convenient. Other than that, it's as clean as it looks and ready to rock!

$350.00

Goes to ebay on Monday night if nobody wants it.

P.S. Sorry for all the pictures Gary.....let me know if I need to take some down.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

man i wish i had $350!!! look at all that KH stuff!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*A few more pictures*

Here's a few more pictures.

Forgot to mention that it has King Headz hubs on all 4 corners.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

looks to be king headz radio tray and maybe shock towers?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Khz*



nik77356 said:


> looks to be king headz radio tray and maybe shock towers?


Those are stock.....that's what comes with the STR....that's why it's such a nice kit!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

wow!!! im impressed!! wish i had $350. LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You're right to be impressed! If you've never put together a top of the line $700 kit from Kyosho, then you're missing out! The fit and finish is like few other brands. IMO, Kyosho really set the bar for the entire 1/8 market a few years back. Through my buying/selling I have disassembled & reassembled pretty much everything the market has to offer, and there's really something special about the HIGH END Kyosho products.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, and the SP1/SP2/STR shocks are simply the best on the market (IMO)


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ive got kyosho shock on the front of my buggy and they are plush like none other


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

almost looks like thomas wells's old truck,they drive great.


----------

